# The worst luck ever



## Brad Gibson (Dec 21, 2013)

This week has been pretty ****** for me. On Thursday the back wheel on my bike broke, and today after work I realized I forgot my skateboard on the bus. Last month my truck got impounded and cost too much for me to be able to get it back. So I have no transportation anymore.

Is it just me or is anyone else having some problems? Maybe mine don't seem that bad to someone else. But this seriously sucks!!

Sorry about the rant. I'm so bummed!


----------



## cookinstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

That sounds like hell Brad, you know what they say though, you had a run of bad luck, so you are due, atleast us Irish like to think so. Here is to hoping! Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## jgraeff (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that man, but it can only get better. Keep your head up, positivity can bring positive things to you.


----------



## Dream Burls (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry Brad. Look on the bright side, you live in San Diego. Where I am now there's 9" of snow on the ground, even though it's in the 50s today and 60s tomorrow: crazy. But what goes round comes around and I'm sure thing will turn around for you.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 21, 2013)

Sorry you had such a terrible week, Brad.

At least you don't live in some freezing part of the country where having to walk even a short distance would be really miserable.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 21, 2013)

Sucks for you Brad!
Sorry, but your story pales in comparison to some of Son's. Your "bad" day is one of his good ones!
Chin up. It'll get better.


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 22, 2013)

Unfortunately Kny is right, his story about a trip to mexico makes this look like a stroll in the park. I hope it gets better for you soon Brad.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 22, 2013)

Look at it this way, you could have cancer. Things will get better if you keep a positive attitude.


----------



## tk59 (Dec 22, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Look at it this way, you could have cancer. Things will get better if you keep a positive attitude.


Speaking of which... My neighbor has maybe a couple months to live.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Dec 22, 2013)




----------

